# eine Bitte bezüglich Rom-"News"



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team

Vorweg: Ich habe kein Problem damit das ihr auf eurer Seite Werbung schaltet um damit Geld zu verdienen.

Bitte: Aber die ROM-"News" die den itemshop betreffen, sind nichts weiter als werbung, leider aber als solche nicht gekennzeichnet.
Man mag jetzt sagen, aber für WoW wird auch eine "News" verfasst wenn ein neues kostenpflichtiges Modelchance eingeführt wird. Sicherlich ist auch das eine Art Werbung, aber bei ihr seh ich den informativen Gehalt noch insofern, das dies vielleicht alte Spieler wieder zurück holt, den das aussehen ihres Main nicht mehr gefiel und kein bock auf nen twink hatten. Bei Rom hingegen wird wohl kaum einer wiederkehren, weil nun der Sessel des Monats reduziert wurde. Da ja auch gern gesagt wird das es im Itemshop nichts spielrelevantes gibt, wird natürlich auch für nichts geworben was wirklich relevant ist.
Es fehlt einfach die Grundlage das als News zu präsentieren, denn ROM-spieler werden eh beim Log in drauf aufmerksam gemacht und der rest kann damit noch weniger anfangen als ein nichtWoWler mit einer WoW-news.
Von den penetranten "einmaligen" Rabattangeboten großer Möbelhäuser unterscheiden sich so news kaum.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: bitte markiert solche News doch als Werbung, oder zummindest als von Frogster geschaltet. Denn bis auf ein oder zwei Wortvariationen findet sich das immer im genau der selbe Wortlaut auf anderen Seiten. Das Frogster dies tut ist offensichtlich also bitte nicht auf doof machen.

Mfg sTereoType


----------



## Pente (11. Juni 2009)

Auf die Gefahr hin dein Weltbild nun auf den Kopf zu stellen: nein Frogster schreibt die News nicht für uns. Das RoM ein Free2Play MMORPG mit Item-Shop ist sollte weitestgehend bekannt sein. Ich sehe nicht wo die RoM News mehr Werbung sein sollten als alle anderen News. Wenn es danach geht müsste man ganz buffed.de als Werbeseite kennzeichnen denn genau genommen ist ja jeder Bericht über ein Spiel in irgendeiner Weise Werbung für dieses.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verstehe nicht wo der Unterschied sein soll. Gut weil wir über Items berichten die man käuflich erwerben muss und nun? Wo ist das Problem? Wir haben auch schon über Items berichtet die man nur über das WoW Trading-Card Game erhält und je nach Item gehört da eine gehörige Portion Glück dazu um die entsprechenden Items überhaupt jemals zu bekommen.

Es ist nichts weiter als eine Information im Sinne von "schaut, dies und jenes hat sich im Spiel getan. Folgende Rabatte könnt ihr in den nächsten Tagen geniesen". Mit gezielter Werbung hat das garnichts zu tun sondern einfach mit simpler Berichterstattung. Auch wenn du es nicht glauben magst aber RoM Spieler finden es durchaus wichtig und interessant wenn über Vergünstigungen und neue Items im Shop berichtet wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2009)

Es ist ein Unterschied ob man über neue Features berichtet oder wie im Falle von ROM immer nur "Und jetzt NEU! Sparwochenende: Alles für den Halben Preis!" schreibt oder sowas, das sieht man tagtäglich zwischen den Sendungen im Fernsehen...


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

mir gehts es garnicht um alle ROM News. Ich find es durchaus berechtigt, wenn ihr über Contenterweiterungen oder geplantes berichtet oder Interviews mit Entwicklern etc von ROM, aber diese Itemshop-"News" sind halt meistens nicht neu sondern bloß eine Rabattaktion die außerhalb von ROM überhaupt nicht interessiert.
Eine Heimwerkerseite berichtet schließlich auch nicht über jede preissenkung bei IKEA.
Vielleicht wäre es ja möglich anstatt der "News" auf dem ROM-Portal von buffed einen Itemshopticker einzubauen.
Frogster schreibt nicht die News? Naja , mag sein, aber eine News war da mal sehr verdächtig. Autor spielt kein ROM und die Sachen die in den 3 Sätzen standen, wussten anscheinend mehr als die offizielle Ankündigung von der der offi. ROM-Seite von wo die News stammen sollte.
Wundern würde es mich zummindest nicht in zeiten wo selbst der Spiegel Werbung als redaktionellen Anteil verkauft.


----------



## Pente (11. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob man über neue Features berichtet oder wie im Falle von ROM immer nur "Und jetzt NEU! Sparwochenende: Alles für den Halben Preis!" schreibt oder sowas, das sieht man tagtäglich zwischen den Sendungen im Fernsehen...


In diesem Stil "Und jetzt NEU! Sparwochenende: alles für den halben Preis!" wirst du wohl kaum eine News auf buffed.de finden. Ich hab mal ein Beispiel rausgesucht: http://rom.buffed.de/news/10551/runes-of-m...in-die-schlacht ... ich weiss nicht was hier werbend sein sollte. Das ist eine ganz normale sachliche News zu einer Rabattaktion. 



sTereoType schrieb:


> Eine Heimwerkerseite berichtet schließlich auch nicht über jede preissenkung bei IKEA.


Nicht? Sollte sie aber, nicht weil sie von IKEA Geld bekommen sondern weil es mit Sicherheit einen großen Teil der Seitenbesucher interessieren dürfte. Wenn ich mich für Heimwerken interessiere dann möchte ich doch wohl auch über günstige Angebote informiert werden ... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand gern alles zum teureren Preis kauft wenn er es auch billiger haben kann. Sprich die Heimwerkerseite die ihre Besucher über diverse Rabattaktionen auf dem Laufenden hält wird über kurz oder lang wohl die Seite sein die von Heimwerkern am meisten besucht wird. Ein simples System von Angebot und Nachfrage ... auch wenn es hier nicht um Produkte sondern Informationen geht.



sTereoType schrieb:


> Frogster schreibt nicht die News? Naja , mag sein, aber eine News war da mal sehr verdächtig. Autor spielt kein ROM und die Sachen die in den 3 Sätzen standen, wussten anscheinend mehr als die offizielle Ankündigung von der der offi. ROM-Seite von wo die News stammen sollte.
> Wundern würde es mich zummindest nicht in zeiten wo selbst der Spiegel Werbung als redaktionellen Anteil verkauft.


Ich wusste nicht, dass der News-Autor gezwungenermaßen immer das Spiel spielen muss zu dem er News verfasst. Je nach Inhalt der News spielt es doch überhaupt keine Rolle ob der Autor selbst spielt oder nicht. News zu Rabattaktionen kann ja wohl jeder verfassen unabhängig davon was er privat nun spielt oder nicht. Ich versteh das Problem nicht. Unter jeder News auf buffed.de ist der Name des Autors zu finden und dieser schreibt, man mag es kaum glauben, die News auch selbst. Neben dem Autor findet man unten bei den News auch die jeweilige Quellenangabe. 


Sorry ich versteh das Problem echt nicht. Ich kann es absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich RoM spielen würde wäre ich froh über derartige News auf buffed und würde diese auch definitiv wünschen. Wieso sollte man nicht die Spieler über Rabattaktionen informieren? Viele spielen RoM evtl auch nur als Spiel für zwischendurch und sind deshalb nicht immer optimal informiert. Gerade weil RoM ein Free2Play MMORPG ist, ist der Anteil an Spielern die immer mal wieder für kurze Zeit einloggen und spielen sehr hoch.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juni 2009)

Es ist halt so. 

Und jeder kann sich auch denken warum die ROM Item Shop News im Gegensatz zu denen aus anderen Spielen dauernd erscheinen oder es die Nowdio Musiktipps gibt.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass der News-Autor gezwungenermaßen immer das Spiel spielen muss zu dem er News verfasst. Je nach Inhalt der News spielt es doch überhaupt keine Rolle ob der Autor selbst spielt oder nicht. News zu Rabattaktionen kann ja wohl jeder verfassen unabhängig davon was er privat nun spielt oder nicht. Ich versteh das Problem nicht. Unter jeder News auf buffed.de ist der Name des Autors zu finden und dieser schreibt, man mag es kaum glauben, die News auch selbst. Neben dem Autor findet man unten bei den News auch die jeweilige Quellenangabe.


muss er auch nicht und das wollte ich damit auch nicht aussagen. bloß dann frag ich mich wie der autor detailreichere infos haben kann als seine vermeintliche quelle?
Zusammengefasst: Der Autor loggt sich nicht ein um die Infos zu bekommen, in seiner Quelle finden sich nicht die details die er erwähnt und auch im offi. Forum  gab es diese Info so nicht. Woher war nun also der Inhalt der News?

Achja und mein problem ist, das ich Werbung bitte auch so gekennzeichnet haben will, unabhängig davon ob selbst verfasst oder nicht.
Ein danke auch an Tikume und Selor die mich da bestätigen das ich nicht als einziger so denke.

p.s. Weggucken ist keine Option


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> In diesem Stil "Und jetzt NEU! Sparwochenende: alles für den halben Preis!" wirst du wohl kaum eine News auf buffed.de finden. Ich hab mal ein Beispiel rausgesucht: http://rom.buffed.de/news/10551/runes-of-m...in-die-schlacht ... ich weiss nicht was hier werbend sein sollte. Das ist eine ganz normale sachliche News zu einer Rabattaktion.



Ich bitte dich...
Willst du mir jetzt weiß machen, das die Werbung im Fernsehen oder in Printmagazinen auch nur "ganz normale sachliche News zum Produkt" sind oder was? Werbung bleibt Werbung egal wie hochtrabend du es bezeichnen mögest... ein Elefant wird auch immer ein Elefant bleiben egal ob ich ihn einen "Großen grauen Blattstutzer" nenne und ihn als Werkzeug für die Gartenpflege verkaufe...


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile spiele ich RoM nicht mehr, da mit neben Sims3 und WoW keine Zeit mehr dafür bleibt (und bei der Wahl zwischen WoW und RoM habe ich mich nun doch für WoW entschieden), aber ich würde mich als aktiver Spieler durchaus über Informationen über Rabattaktionen freuen und sie zur Kenntnis nehmen. Dabei wär es mir sogar total egal wer sie schreibt, hauptsache ich bin informiert in der Zeit wo ich mal nicht aktiv spiele und ich finde da nichts schlimmes dabei.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2009)

Es geht hierbei garnicht darum DAS informiert wird sondern das reine plumpe Prospektwerbung unterschwellig als "News-Meldung" verkauft wird...


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte damit vermitteln, dass es für mich durchaus wichtige News sind... zumindest während meiner aktiven Zeit war es das. Ich würde ja verstehen, wenn man die Musiktips ins Kreuzfeuer nehmen würde, aber Informationen über Rabattaktionen bei einem MMO?


----------



## Der gute Mann (12. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit vermitteln, dass es für mich durchaus wichtige News sind... *zumindest während meiner aktiven Zeit war es das*. Ich würde ja verstehen, wenn man die Musiktips ins Kreuzfeuer nehmen würde, aber Informationen über Rabattaktionen bei einem MMO?


Ich hab mal hervorgehoben wo ich dir zum Teil auch zustimmen kann , dennoch bleibt es Werbung. Beispiel: Als Aldikunde interessiert mich natürlich eine Rabattaktion bei solchem, bin ich Kunde in einem anderen supermarkt geht mit das am allerwertesten vorbei, aber stört mich nicht weiter. Nun kommt aber eine Zeitung wie die Bild daher und berichtet mal wieder groß über Volksartikel bei Aldi und sagt auch gleich die super Schnäppchen preise dazu. Aber das liegt nicht etwa als Werbebroschüre dabei, sondern als redaktioneller Inhalt und soll mir ebenfalls als Nachricht verkauft werden. Bei diesem Beispiel würde mir jeder Recht geben, aber ersetz ich das Wörtchen "Bild" durch "buffed.de" dann ist man wieder ein bekloppter Verschwörungstheoretiker? Klingt unheimlich plausibel...
Kommen wir noch mal auf das "aktiver Spieler" zurück:
Der "aktive ROM-Spieler" sieht jedes mal beim Launcher(den man für gewöhnlich ja aufruft wenn man denn mal "aktiv" spielt) folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sieht meine Wengkeit denn da in der rechten oberen Ecke? Das ist doch nicht etwa ein Rabattinfofenster extra für den Itemshop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der arme "aktive Spieler", sieht er doch tatsächlich vor dem Spielstart nur son ein witziges mikro...ach was sag ich, makroskopisches Infofenster . 
Ich verstehe nun warum es buffed eine Herzensangelegenheit ist und die gepeinigten "aktiven ROM-Spieler" mit einer unentgeltlichen Dienstleistung weiterhilft ,um die Kunde von der elementar wichtigen Werbung zu verbreiten auf das sie die Sparschweine und Geldbörsen dieser Welt erreicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Der Vergleich mit dem Musiktipp ist dabei auch noch extrem lächerlich. Sicher mag darin auch eine gewisse Schleichwerbung bestehen, aber ich bitte sie. Sie wollen doch nicht ernsthaft einen Musiker/eine Musikgruppe mit einer Rabattaktion gleich stellen bzw laut ihrer Aussage sogar noch niedriger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_"Heute beim Aldi: Volksband Tokyo Hotel zum Mitnahmepreis. Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage sogar den ganzen Monat erhältlich...oder so lange bis sie anfangen zu schimmeln"_ - *Bild-Newsticker*

Mfg 
The good fellow


----------



## Pente (12. Juni 2009)

Nach wie vor versteh ich das Problem nicht. Wen es nicht interessiert der braucht die News nicht lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man keine anderen Probleme im Leben hat sucht man sich halt irgendwelche neuen ... oh man sorry aber das ist einfach keinerlei Diskussion wert. Wer es nicht lesen möchte braucht es nicht lesen. Punkt aus Ende. Es zwingt euch niemand dazu und wenn hier schon Leute schreiben der News-Autor würde RoM ja nichtmal selbst spielen haben sie die News sogar extra noch angeklickt um sie zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich ein Spiel aktiv spiele heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich mich täglich oder auch einmal die Woche einlogge. Wenn ich nun Beispielsweise unbedingt die Schwanenbadewanne haben will, ich aber nicht den vollen Preis dafür bezahlen will, dann bin ich froh, wenn ich bei meinem täglichen Surfstündchen darauf hingewiesen werde. Und ich kenne genug Newsmeldungen im TV und auch in Zeitungen, bei denen ausgiebig über Aldi-PCs berichtet wurde und da wurden auch Preise genannt. Und nein, es war keine Werbung.

Wie gesagt, niemand wird gezwungen die News zu lesen und ich sehe keinen Sinn darin sie als Werbung zu markieren.


----------



## Der gute Mann (12. Juni 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Nach wie vor versteh ich das Problem nicht. Wen es nicht interessiert der braucht die News nicht lesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso sollte es mich nicht interessieren das buffeds Berichterstattung auch langsam nur noch von Geld abhängt? Ich kann jetzt weggucken ja, aber was für ein Recht hab ich dann später mich zu beschweren wenn es Bereiche betrifft DIE mich interessieren? Man kämpft gegen die Wurzel und nicht erst später gegen die Baumkrone. Zu den News-Autoren kann ich nichts sagen, aber muss ich auch nicht um zu begreifen das eine News einfach keine ist sondern Werbung.
Wenn man das nicht mehr kritisieren darf, egal in welcher Beziehung man zum Inhalt steht, was für eine Berechtigung haben dann Watchblogs?
Es mag sicher nerven sowas zu lesen, ähnlich wie es nervt wenn Rentner den ganzen Tag vor dem Fenster sitzen und Parksünder dokumentieren und diese dann Post vom Ordnungsamt bekommen, das ändert aber nichts an daran, das es vollkommen zu Recht geschieht.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2009)

Bei einem in Deutschland akzeptierten Free2Play-MMO, dessen Shop-Inhalte fester Bestandteil des Spiels sind. Veröffentlicht(!) der Hersteller dann Infos dazu, veröffentlichen wir die auch. Wir sind übrigens auch nicht die einzige Seite, die diese Infos berücksichtigt.


----------



## skeggmikill (28. Juni 2009)

"Neu geschnürte Item-Bundles zur Einführung um die Hälfte günstiger", "Makellose Fusionssteine 30 Prozent günstiger", "Waffen und Rüstungsteile für kleines Geld aufmotzen", "Noch bis kommenden Freitag 30 Prozent Nachlass auf Kombipakete im Itemshop"


Nur ein paar Beispiele für eure RoM-"News"! 

"Runes of Magic: Küste des Wehklagens vorgestellt"  Das ist eine News. Ihr könnt ja meinetwegen für RoM soviel Reklame machen wie ihr wollt. Aber dann unter einer entsprechenden Rubrik. Ja,ja, ich muss mir das ja nicht durchlesen. Wenn Reklame im Briefkasten ist, muss ich die auch nicht lesen und trotzdem nervt es gewaltig. Wenn ich eine Nachrichtensendung sehe, muss mich vielleicht nicht alles interessieren, aber wenn Werbung, als Neuigkeit angepriesen, noch dazwischen gepackt wird, geht mir das auch auf die Nerven.


----------

